# Solved: Epson Printer Won't Install



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Well I got a new printer for Christmas.
The Epson Stylus Photo R340
From the first day I went to install it. I have had issues.
It shows the drivers installing from the installation CD and the printer seems to work fine.
(I have printed CD/DVDs, and documents with no problems)
The problem is everytime I turn the computer on, or the printer off and then on again.
Windows says "Found new Hardware" and attempts to install the printer again.
I then get an "Installation failed, Access denied error"

I have attempted to uninstall and re-install the printer about 7 times.(re-reading the directions each time) and trying a new USB cable.
I even cleaned the registry with Crap Cleaner to be sure there was no old printer issues.

I then contacted Epson Tech Support, and they said this sounds like a microsoft issue.
Like the computer is'nt recognizing me as the administrator. I am the only user of this computer and have the admin. account.

I am running the following:

Windows XP SP2 
2.08 ghz
1 gig RAM
120 gb harddrive w/ 53gb free
4.3 gb harddrive (recovery drive)

All my updates are done and I have had no other issues installing other things..
(2 DVD R/RW drives,Linksys wireless G router and an Epson 2480 scanner )

Hopefully someone has an idea, this is getting annoying.
Thanks!


----------



## vhab (Jun 9, 2005)

Explain how the printer is connected, I am assuming USB but it is possible that it is connected to a network via ethernet cable or wireless. Have you checked the Epson support FAQ. It might have it as one of the common problems that requires a patch.

Otherwise, do the instructions say restart after the printer is done installing? It seems like your problem is a common problem to me. Your system specs aren't anything unusual, or your OS  .


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes through USB cable, not on a network or shared.( I do have another computer connected to my network for my internet, but that should be it)
I'm not very good with this network thing
I checked the Epson website and only found updated drivers which I installed.
I did a search on forums for my problem, and found someone with an Epson R320 with the same problem, but no one was able to help him.
No I don't get a re-start message..so the install isn't completing I assume?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can turn the service off, but I don't know what effects that will will have. First of all, see if the 'safely remove hardware' button is in your task bar (down by the clock). It looks like a green arrow pointing to about 7 o'clock. Double click it, go to properties on the bottom, and disable it. If it's not there, check for an arrow to the right of clock to show all the icons. If it's still not there, right click below the start button, choose the taskbar tab, adn then click customize. Find the one we want, and click always show. Then do the above.

Again, I've done that exactly once, and turned it back on pretty quickly, but give it a shot and see if that cures it. You will need to remember to turn it on anytime you add any hardware, tho.

v


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I found the remove hardware icon and followed your instructions, but that only removed the icon.
I still get the trying to install and error message when rebooting.

Thanks for trying to help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what does your device driver say? Is there a yellow exclamation point next to your printer? Or is it clean?

rt click my computer > hardware tab > device manager


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

whoa,,I don't even see a printer listed under Device manager.
(hardrives,dvd drives, mouse etc...) no printer even available to click on.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

go to start > control panel > printers and whatever and see what's installed. Doesn't sound like anythying is.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

There it is in the Printer list, set as the one and only Printer.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

make sure it's set to the default printer, right click it, and under the general tab, click 'print test page'.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Test page prints.
Saying printer is installed correctly.
Then lists drivers name and files


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

go back to the device manager, and under imaging devices you should find your printer. Right click, uninstall, reboot, and let windows install hte stuff. Once it gets done, print some stuff, then reboot and see what happens.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Only thing listed there is the Epson scanner.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Kooky,,
In Device Manager
under disk drives is listed:
Epson stylus storage USB device.
Not sure what this is?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

did you uninstall hte printer, reboot, print some stuff, then reboot to see if it happens again?


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

It prints fine, but still get the same install error.
Still no listing of the printer in Device manager.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

while in the device manager, imaging devices, click action, scan for hardware changes.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Nothing.
I am still able to print just fine though.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Your printer has Ports on it for Media cards right? Like SD Memory chips and Smartcard memory chips? THat is the reference refernce under disk drives to the Epson USB Storage
Device. When you installed the printer or reinstalled it did you have the printer disconnected fromthe computer at the time. Then waited until the installation software tole you to connect the printer? Problems like this occur if you Connect the printer before installing the Software sometimes.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just got that same printer free after rebate with the purchase of a digital camera, but I haven't hooked it up yet. I was thinking along the same lines as dustjay though, I believe it has ports for the SD chips. I'm not in the same place with it right now, and too lazy to Google it to see what I got for free


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Now if you could have gotten the Camera free after rebates this would have been a super deal.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

My best rebate yet happened in 1979, I bought a TI-99/4A at the Navy Exchange. Came with three program cards, and a $150 rebate. I paid $50 for the computer as the Navy Exchange had miss marked every one they had in stock. So Basically I got paid $100 for taking home a TI computer! And it only took 10 days for the rebate to come back if I remember right.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

dustyjay said:


> My best rebate yet happened in 1979, I bought a TI-99/4A at the Navy Exchange. Came with three program cards, and a $150 rebate. I paid $50 for the computer as the Navy Exchange had miss marked every one they had in stock. So Basically I got paid $100 for taking home a TI computer! And it only took 10 days for the rebate to come back if I remember right.


I know this might be going of the topic a bit, I see from lots of posts that you guys in the US mention purchases with rebates, could you explain what this is, just curious.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

A rebate is an incentive that the manufacturer uses to entice consumers to buy thier product. Using the rebate returns part (usually) of the purchase price you paid for the Item. In using this the manufacturer hopes to increase thier share of the market by getting people to purchase more of thier product. and at times this works.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes It does have memory card slots and pict bridge capabilties.
I did wait until the drivers had installed and I got the picture onscreen to connect my USB cable with the printer on.
Like I said I had tried the install many times, following the directions carefully.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

dustyjay said:


> Now if you could have gotten the Camera free after rebates this would have been a super deal.


No kidding, that would have been a treat. The camera was around $129 for a 5.2 MP. That's not too bad. It was a Nikon.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if there isn't some installation program that isn't hung up.

Can you download Hijack This, save to its own folder, NOT TO DESKTOP OR TEMP FOLDER, scan your system and post a scan log.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok here goes...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:49:24 AM, on 1/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LTMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SystemGuardAlerter.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SMSystemAnalyzer.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\PopupBlocker.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\MAILFR~1\mantispm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTMSG] LTMSG.exe 7
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemGuardAlerter] "C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SystemGuardAlerter.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ioloDelayModule] C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\delay.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SMSystemAnalyzer] "C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SMSystemAnalyzer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_0 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [System Mechanic Popup Blocker] "C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\PopupBlocker.exe"
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Link Target in Firefox - file://C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\f7ul954k.default\extensions\{5D558C43-550F-4b12-84AB-0D8ABDA9F975}\firefoxviewlink.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: View This Page in Firefox - file://C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\f7ul954k.default\extensions\{5D558C43-550F-4b12-84AB-0D8ABDA9F975}\firefoxviewpage.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} - http://www.activation.rr.com/install/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2359626E-7524-4F87-B04E-22CD38A0C88C} - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/cm/ICSCM.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1134121454218
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/sj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?325
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: interceptor.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: CA ISafe (CAISafe) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Guard (IOLO_SRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Super Ad Blocker Service (SABSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SuperAdBlocker.com\Super Ad Blocker\SABSVC.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Offhand, I don't see anything bad there, some things that don't have to be running, but....

I'll ask one of the log gurus to have a look, just in case I missed something.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I posted some instructions here on manually cleaning the registry of printer references.

I would physically disconect the printer first, remove the drivers and then reinstall the software before reconnecting.

http://forums.techguy.org/3273989-post8.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm o the opinion that system mechanic guard might be responsible for the problem 

I believe it works in the same way as M$ antispyware etc and restores old settings when they are changed unless you instruct it not to 

Epson & other manufacturers have an annoyinmg habit of insisting all printer software starts with windows & these guards prevent that 

see if system mechanic has a setting to turn it of or ignore a new installation


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Allright, cleared the registry(according to above directions), uninstalled and unplugged USB cable from printer.
I checked the System Mechanic, and couldn't find any options, but I just went ahead and uninstalled it.
also Went ahead and had CrapCleaner clean the registry again.
I then re-started the computer, shut down all running programs, including my anti-virus and firewall. Inserted install CD and followed directions up to plugging in USB cable with printer on.

Same thing...windows recognizes new hardware attempts to install.. "Windows encountered a problem installing new hardware
Access Denied Error"


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Just found a new one.
After the windows error message, I just allowed the Install CD to remain in drive.
A screen popped up saying "Epson couldn't find printer, please be sure USB cable is plugged in and Printer is on"

I am still able to print ok though..


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Just on the off chance, did you attempt to connect the printer to a different USB port or have you always used the same one. My Canon MFD3110 wont scan when I connect it to my PCMCIA USB ports, but will when I connect it through wither of the regular USB ports. It will however print through the PCMCIA USB ports.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I tried the only open USB port I had at first, but through all these attempts to re-install I tried differnt ones to make sure that wasn't the problem.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Since all else has failed, try the registry fix from MIcrosoft at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=http://support.microsoft.com:80/support/kb/articles/q298/3/70.asp&NoWebContent=1#appliesto . This seems to be a known issue when using WinXP.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you get an "access denied" message when trying to delete the key mention in the MS article, right click on the key and select "Permissions". Give "full control" to "Everyone".

Also we should be trying to track down the original "access denied" message a little closer.

Run *eventvwr.msc* and look under both the System and Applications logs for any errors generated durint the install process. Doubleclick them to view their description. You can use the double-paper "copy" icon on the description window to copy the description to the clipboard for pasting.

This may be an issue with installer priveleges and there are some registry keys associated with it.

See also:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;295278
http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108324


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

kilowatt1 said:


> Since all else has failed, try the registry fix from MIcrosoft at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=http://support.microsoft.com:80/support/kb/articles/q298/3/70.asp&NoWebContent=1#appliesto . This seems to be a known issue when using WinXP.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Kilowatt


Thanks for the help this seems like the same thing, but this fix didn't work for me.
I tried it twice. I'll try rollin' rog's suggestions next.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I found the following error under applications:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	IOLO_SRV
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	3
Date: 1/9/2006
Time: 5:41:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	JEMHEAD
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 3 ) in Source ( IOLO_SRV ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: IOLO_SRV - can not connect to driver.

I found this error under System:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 1/10/2006
Time: 5:44:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	JEMHEAD
Description:
The mrtRate service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I had trouble understanding what these errors were, so I don't know if they relate to my problem.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok I unistalled the priner once more, and cleared the events log, so I could get an up to date look at any errors when I went to re-install. 
After attempting to install again I didn't find any errors for that time, however I find these two "Warnings" under system:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Print
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	20
Date: 1/10/2006
Time: 7:03:05 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	JEMHEAD
Description:
Printer Driver EPSON Stylus Photo R340 Series for Windows NT x86 Version-3 was added or updated. Files:- E_FMAIAJA.DLL, E_FUICAJA.DLL, E_FVIFAJA.VIF, E_QI041E.HLP, E_FDSPAJA.DLL, E_FJBCAJA.DLL, E_FCONAJA.DLL, E_FPRMAJA.PRM, E_FOKAAJA.DLL, E_FBSRAJA.EXE, E_FUIRAJA.DLL, E_FCF0AJA.CFG, E_FGRCAJA.DLL, E_FPRUAJA.DLL, E_FPREAJA.EXE, EPSET32.DLL, E_FHM0AJA.DLL, E_FMW0AJA.DLL, E_FHT0AJA.DLL, E_FSR0AJA.DLL, E_FHBRAJA.DLL, E_FHUTAJA.DLL, E_FHUTAJA.EXE, E_FHSRAJA.DLL, E_FBAPAJA.DLL, E_FBLPAJA.DLL, E_FBIDAJA.DAT, EBPSHRE4.DLL, SAGENT4.EXE, EBPSAGT4.DAT, E_FBAGAJA.DLL, EPUPDATE.EXE, EPUPDATE.DAT, E_FARNAJA.EXE, E_FASKAJA.DLL, E_FAMTAJA.EXE, E_FAMDAJA.EXE, E_FAHLAJA.HLP, E_FAIRAJA.DLL, E_FAPRAJA.DLL, E_FATIAJA.EXE, E_FASRAJA.DLL, E_FBINAJA.EXE, E_FAIFAJA.DAT, E_S00RP1.EXE.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Print
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	20
Date: 1/10/2006
Time: 7:03:01 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	JEMHEAD
Description:
Printer Driver EPSON Stylus Photo R340 Series for Windows NT x86 Version-3 was added or updated. Files:- E_FMAIAJA.DLL, E_FUICAJA.DLL, E_FVIFAJA.VIF, E_QI041E.HLP, E_FDSPAJA.DLL, E_FJBCAJA.DLL, E_FCONAJA.DLL, E_FPRMAJA.PRM, E_FOKAAJA.DLL, E_FBSRAJA.EXE, E_FUIRAJA.DLL, E_FCF0AJA.CFG, E_FGRCAJA.DLL, E_FPRUAJA.DLL, E_FPREAJA.EXE, EPSET32.DLL, E_FHM0AJA.DLL, E_FMW0AJA.DLL, E_FHT0AJA.DLL, E_FSR0AJA.DLL, E_FHBRAJA.DLL, E_FHUTAJA.DLL, E_FHUTAJA.EXE, E_FHSRAJA.DLL, E_FBAPAJA.DLL, E_FBLPAJA.DLL, E_FBIDAJA.DAT, EBPSHRE4.DLL, SAGENT4.EXE, EBPSAGT4.DAT, E_FBAGAJA.DLL, EPUPDATE.EXE, EPUPDATE.DAT, E_FARNAJA.EXE, E_FASKAJA.DLL, E_FAMTAJA.EXE, E_FAMDAJA.EXE, E_FAHLAJA.HLP, E_FAIRAJA.DLL, E_FAPRAJA.DLL, E_FATIAJA.EXE, E_FASRAJA.DLL, E_FBINAJA.EXE, E_FAIFAJA.DAT, E_S00RP1.EXE.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Thanks everyone for all your input and help, Its much appreciated!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not seeing anything there that relates to the "access denied" message. Does this message specifically reference the installer service? *MsiInstaller* events are found under the Applications log. You can filter for these by selecting View > Filter and selecting MsiInstaller.

If you open the Device Manager, and look through the hardware listed there, is anything appearing that has an exclamation point or red x beside it?

Of the event errors you posted, one references Iolo which is a driver for SystemGuard. This may be there because the service is still a part of the services profile after uninstalling the application.

Another is for mrtRate, which is a Quicken driver. The same scenario can apply here.

The warnings that reference the printer -- I'm not sure about, but this may be created if you deleted the registry keys I was referring to, and the driver information had to be updated.

Did you follow the page for checking on Dcom permissions?

Is the install just hanging or failing to complete now -- or are you still getting "access denied" messages? These should have something corresponding in the Eventlog when they occur.

By the way, for future reference, this is a good source for trying to understand EventID errors:

http://www.eventid.net/


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

One more thought on this, I'll make it a separate post for clarity.

I have two XP systems. In the services profile (run: services.msc) the one that has camera software installed has the Windows Image Aquisition service set to Automatic startup. The one that has none, has this service set to manual -- which I understand to be the default.

Now, if this service were set to "disabled", it could result in some issue regarding the camera software that came with this printer.

http://www.theeldergeek.com/windows_image_acquisition_(wia).htm


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Unser Msiinstaller I find nothing refrencing the printer, just two events of windows updates that installed successfully.

I checked the Dcom page, and everything was already set correctly there. I gave all users full control anyway.

Uder Device Manager the printer isn't even listed. There are no error marks or exclamation points anywhere.

The installation is just hanging.
The Install disc installs the temp drivers, then tells me to connect the printer with it turned on, which I do.
After several minutes I get an error message from the software, saying "Printer not found please check connections and be sure printer is turned on"

In between this though, Windows installation Wizard "Finds new Hardware" attempts to install, then I get the "Access Denied" error,


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Under WIA it said status:Started I went ahead and clicked re-start service and attempted Printer Install again. Same results. Access Denied.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Just to be sure I was clear, WIA is set to Automatic.
I clicked the tab Dependencies under Properties and found this:
This service depends on the following services to perform correctly:Remote Procedure Call(RPC)
Could this be damaged or causing the problem?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You wont find printers under Device Manager. You will however find Imaging devices and scanners in device manager. For printers you would go to Control Panel, Printers and Scanners.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a USB connected printer right? And you said it actually works, but for the "new hardware" wizard popping up on every reboot?

When you connect or disconnect the USB cable, do you get the typical connect or disconnect sound?

When you get the "Finds new Hardware" message, is the exact name of the device specified?

And did you check the USB devices under the USB controllers? There should be an entry there for printing support.

Where is your Temp directory located? Have you tried emptying it before an install?

I've seen issues with Installshield hanging due to the location of the temp folder:

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q110648

Is the installer program using Installshield? If so, it may need to be updated.

http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q105097

You can check the status of Remote Procedure Call service in the services profile -- but if it were disabled or having problems you would have many other issues, including the inability to even view the properties of the services entries themselves.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

It might also be worth a try installing the latest drivers for Win XP from Epson. Here is the link:

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&infoType=Downloads&oid=60586&prodoid=58654762&category=Products


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes it is USB connected.
Yes I get the default sound when connecting and disconnecting USB.
Yes I get the exact name of the device.(Epson Photo Stylus R340).
I found the temp driver folder in Program files. I deleted it, before next install.
I followed the directions in the link you gave me for updating installshield.
Went to the other link and shortened the name of my temp folder according to directions there.
Same old Same error when trying next install.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I thought I had visted the Epson site and gotten the latest drivers, however I did it again.
They extracted successfully and walked me through the install. I got a message at the end that the install was successful and the ports were configured for use.
However the Installshield then started up with "Found New Hardware"
BOOM same error..."Install unsuccessful Access Denied"


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I just restarted the computer and it does the same old thing.

I may just end up taking this printer back and sticking with my basic Epson R200.

This is just plain frustrating and I'm sure you guys have better things to do.

Thanks again one and all for your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Quite frankly, I'd reinstall Windows myself, I know it sounds drastic.....but.....you will have more hair left over. From what I understand, that is supposed to be a nice printer.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok I'm almost afraid to ask.
How would I go about re-installing windows?
My computer came with it, so I don't have a disc.
Will I lose my programs,pictures,MP3s etc..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should either have some restore disks, or if this is a name branded computer, there may be a partition on the hard drive with the files necessary to reinstall windows.

Without knowing what your options are, I'm not sure if you'd lose everything or not, but you DO KNOW that you really should have a back up copy of anything important. What if your entire hard drive were to die? Would you miss anything? If the answer is yes, then you are not in a good situation as it is.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You didn't get any errors with the installshield update? I'm not sure I gave you the best link for that, but I'm not sure if this is entirely an installshield problem.

In the registry under:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\InstallShield

You might right click and see if Administrators and System have "full control" under permissions.

Also, it might help if you download the "registry search tool" on this page:

http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/

Run it (you may have to give it "permission" if you have script blocking, and it gets intercepted).

Enter:

*Epson Photo Stylus R340*

and give the search time to complete. When it does a notepad text file of hits will pop up.

Copy/paste that here.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> You should either have some restore disks, or if this is a name branded computer, there may be a partition on the hard drive with the files necessary to reinstall windows.
> 
> Without knowing what your options are, I'm not sure if you'd lose everything or not, but you DO KNOW that you really should have a back up copy of anything important. What if your entire hard drive were to die? Would you miss anything? If the answer is yes, then you are not in a good situation as it is.


I have backed up my files several times, but it's been about 6 months since the last time...Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok I ran the above tool, but this doesn't look right.(Although I didn't get an error message)
When I clicked find and entered Epson Photo Stylus R340 it came back with nothing found
but heres the log:

'RegSrch.vbs - Search Registry for input string and display results.
'© Bill James - [email protected]
' revised 20 Apr 2001 (parses regfile ~3X faster)
' revised 13 Dec 2001 (added Regedit command line switch for Win2K/WindXP)

Option Explicit
Dim oWS : Set oWS = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Dim oFSO : Set oFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

Dim sSearchFor
sSearchFor = InputBox("This script will search your Registry and find all " & _
"instances of the search string you input." & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & _
"This search could take several minutes, so please be patient." & _
vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "Enter search string (case insensitive) and " & _
"click OK...", WScript.ScriptName & " " & Chr(169) & " Bill James")

If sSearchFor = "" Then Cleanup()

Dim StartTime : StartTime = Timer

Dim sRegTmp, sOutTmp, eRegLine, iCnt, sRegKey, aRegFileLines

sRegTmp = oWS.Environment("Process")("Temp") & "\RegTmp.tmp "
sOutTmp = oWS.Environment("Process")("Temp") & "\sOutTmp" & _
Hour(Now) & Minute(Now) & Second(Now) & ".tmp "

oWS.Run "regedit /e /a " & sRegTmp, , True '/a enables export as Ansi for WinXP

With oFSO.OpenTextFile(sOutTmp, 8, True)
.WriteLine("REGEDIT4" & vbcrlf & "; " & WScript.ScriptName & " " & _
Chr(169) & " Bill James" & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "; Registry search " & _
"results for string " & Chr(34) & sSearchFor & Chr(34) & " " & Now & _
vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "; NOTE: This file will be deleted when you close " & _
"WordPad." & vbcrlf & "; You must manually save this file to a new " & _
"location if you want to refer to it again later." & vbcrlf & "; (If " & _
"you save the file with a .reg extension, you can use it to restore " & _
"any Registry changes you make to these values.)" & vbcrlf)

With oFSO.GetFile(sRegTmp)
aRegFileLines = Split(.OpenAsTextStream(1, 0).Read(.Size), vbcrlf)
End With

oFSO.DeleteFile(sRegTmp)

For Each eRegLine in aRegFileLines
If InStr(1, eRegLine, "[", 1) > 0 Then sRegKey = eRegLine
If InStr(1, eRegLine, sSearchFor, 1) > 0 Then
If sRegKey <> eRegLine Then
.WriteLine(vbcrlf & sRegKey) & vbcrlf & eRegLine
Else
.WriteLine(vbcrlf & sRegKey)
End If
iCnt = iCnt + 1
End If
Next

Erase aRegFileLines

If iCnt < 1 Then
oWS.Popup "Search completed in " & FormatNumber(Timer - StartTime, 0) & " seconds." & _
vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "No instances of " & chr(34) & sSearchFor & chr(34) & _
" found.",, WScript.ScriptName & " " & Chr(169) & " Bill James", 4096
.Close
oFSO.DeleteFile(sOutTmp)
Cleanup()
End If
.Close

End With

oWS.Popup "Search completed in " & FormatNumber(Timer - StartTime, 0) & " seconds." & _
vbcrlf & vbcrlf & iCnt & " instances of " & chr(34) & sSearchFor & chr(34) & _
" found." & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "Click OK to open Results in WordPad.",, _
WScript.ScriptName & " " & Chr(169) & " Bill James", 4096

oWS.Run "WordPad " & sOutTmp, 3, True

oFSO.DeleteFile(sOutTmp)

Cleanup()

Sub Cleanup()
Set oWS = Nothing
Set oFSO = Nothing
WScript.Quit
End Sub


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Just for giggles I took my printer across the room to my Girlfriends computer
(An older Dell running Windows XP SP2)
Installed the software and plugged the printer...wham, Installed no problems.
I did notice when the wizard detected it, it went through a bunch of detections
(Printer,Storage Device,USB2.0,EpsonStylus Photo R340) Then success message.
Upon reboot, no errors, no attempt to reinstall....
Can't blame it on the printer now..lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was never blaming it on the printer


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's the actual program code, not the search results.

What we really want to do is find all instances of that printer in the "enum" keys of the registry. This is the "hardware detection" key.

I think it would be best to uninstall the printer and disconnect it before running the search.

Then if you find any remaining, delete them. You will likely need to right click, select "permissions" and give "full control" to "everyone" to do the deletion. It is possible a damaged key is causing the problem.

I'm uploading a sample search from my Epson install you can compare with.

The search was made by entering this search string in the search tool:

Enum\USBPRINT\EPSONStylus_C42

modify yours accordingly. It's the printer name that you want to delete.

If you feel like setting a System Restore checkpoint before embarking on this, by all means do so.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> I was never blaming it on the printer


I was


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I unistalled the printer, and ran the search, and came back with nothing in the enum" keys of the registry.

I ran regedit, and looked in there, nothing.

Should I attempt to re-install?

Interesting while in regedit, I looked under software, and saw the Epson Stylus Photo r200 which was installed before. I went ahead and deleted that registry.
(I did make a restore point if I shouldn't have deleted it)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, do the reinstall and then check the enum keys again -- just to see if it is getting recognized there. If not, something is really amiss and I don't know what.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jemhead said:


> I was


You just pack that little puppy up and ship it to me 

I'll bet it will work on my computer too


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

reinstalled..
Checked the registry using regedit. Is this what you were looking for
(I still can't get that registry search tool to work right)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\USBPRINT\EPSONStylus_Photo_R340\7&3055214b&0&USB001]
"DeviceDesc"="EPSONStylus Photo R340"
"Capabilities"=dword:000000c0
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000040
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,50,00,52,00,49,00,4e,00,54,00,5c,00,45,\
00,50,00,53,00,4f,00,4e,00,53,00,74,00,79,00,6c,00,75,00,73,00,5f,00,50,00,\
68,00,6f,00,74,00,6f,00,5f,00,52,00,33,00,43,00,35,00,39,00,33,00,00,00,45,\
00,50,00,53,00,4f,00,4e,00,53,00,74,00,79,00,6c,00,75,00,73,00,5f,00,50,00,\
68,00,6f,00,74,00,6f,00,5f,00,52,00,33,00,43,00,35,00,39,00,33,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{4D36E979-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}"
"Class"="Printer"
"Mfg"="EPSON"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\USBPRINT\EPSONStylus_Photo_R340\7&3055214b&0&USB001\Device Parameters]
"PortName"="USB001"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\USBPRINT\EPSONStylus_Photo_R340\7&3055214b&0&USB001\LogConf]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\USBPRINT\EPSONStylus_Photo_R340\7&3055214b&0&USB001\Control]


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, that is the current controlset key. Others will be created on future boots as backups.

Any change in the problem?

I know it's that "access denied" error that is the bugger -- are you still getting that -- and does it occur on the orginal install, or the reboot?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm curious. Does Windows try to reinstall the printer if you leave the power to the printer off and wait until Windows loads then turn the printer on?


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Yes, that is the current controlset key. Others will be created on future boots as backups.
> 
> Any change in the problem?
> 
> I know it's that "access denied" error that is the bugger -- are you still getting that -- and does it occur on the orginal install, or the reboot?


Still there.
I get it on both restart and original install.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

kilowatt1 said:


> I'm curious. Does Windows try to reinstall the printer if you leave the power to the printer off and wait until Windows loads then turn the printer on?


Yes, same problem.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I just finished backing up all my important files and folders to DVD using NERO backup, so I may just take my day off tomorrow and do a "System restore".


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I'm certainly flat out of ideas.

Since you are looking toward doing a full restore, let me just add some caveats here. If the orginal installation had SP2 -- no problem -- you will just need to go to Windows Update and do your updates afterwards.

If not, be sure you turn on the Windows Firewall before even connecting to the web. If you don't know how, here's instructions:

http://www.duxcw.com/faq/win/xp/firewall.htm

Also, just for the heck of it, you might try uninstalling and reinstalling some software that you know uses the Installshield installer and see if you get the same error. I'm still in the dark as to whether this is an Installshield permissions issue -- or something about Epson.


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

I have uninstalled my Epson scanner and reinstalled it no problem, early on in this, thinking there may be some sort of conflict in the hardware. (I know it doesn't make much sense, but I was desperate for ideas)

I actually use Zone Alarm firewall, but thanks for the advice.

Thanks so much for all your help,,,everyone!
I'll post back if this works.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you do a "repair" install -- using an XP CD -- Zone Alarm will still be there. But unless it came with your original installation it will not be present if you do a destructive recovery. If you have the ZA setup on CD -- just run it before going online


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good luck from me as well! Fingers and toes crossed before I go to bed.

Hoping to awake to some GOOD NEWS


----------



## Jemhead (Jun 25, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Good luck from me as well! Fingers and toes crossed before I go to bed.
> 
> Hoping to awake to some GOOD NEWS


Sorry to make you keep your toes crossed so long,
but it appears we have success in the form of the Sytem Recovery!!

Recognized the printer right away, smooth install and after multiple restarts
(re loading all my XP updates etc..) No error messages or attempts to reinstall.
(test page printed no problems)

Now the painstaking time of putting my personal files back in.

Thanks again all !!
You guys rock!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YEAH 

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu


----------



## smallchx (Nov 23, 2007)

The install program for my Epson CX5000 says it cannot find EBPSHRE4.DLL. Where can I go to get it? Anyone know?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Clean the cd.

Also, as a general rule, it's best to start your own thread instead of tagging onto one that is almost 2 years old and solved already.


----------

